# Started Novo's



## Supra (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I just started on Novo's last night. Anyone else use em and had good results?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 29, 2012)

I know PFM has and I will be shortly.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 29, 2012)

Finishing off my first kit. Haven't been running long enough to show any results. Started @ 2iu/day then bumped to 4iu/day. Not a bit of CTS or swelling yet and no lethargy so considering bumping up again but have been advised against it.


----------



## Supra (Dec 29, 2012)

Not my first run with GH. First dose I did 2.5iu, today I did a bit more. I was advised against bumping it up as well.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 29, 2012)

Not my first run either but its been a while since the last time i did it. Good luck.


----------



## Supra (Dec 29, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Not my first run either but its been a while since the last time i did it. Good luck.



thanks man


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 29, 2012)

Which would be best for me to try once I'm able to find a source? Rips or novo's?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 29, 2012)

rips have been proven, but also seem to cause bloat and are in short supply right now due to shipping issues.  Novos SEEM to be doing well, but I have not tested them yet so I can't really speak to them 100%


----------



## robot lord (Jan 2, 2013)

Soon as I get my hands on some I will test them like I did back in August with the Rips. Least I can do for you guys that have been so helpful to me. Did notice when my 5 kits of rips ran out I lost some water weight suggesting I was bloated. Happy New Year!


----------



## Supra (Jan 3, 2013)

Update, starting to kick in, fingernails are growing again. have not been growing in 3 months, pain in my neck has gone way down and my pain in my left knee is non existent. Overall mood has improved. I was feeling pretty down. So far so good.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 3, 2013)

Novo's are weak do blood work and you'll see, good gh give bad sides period all gh give bloat is the purity is good all and if it's overdosed then your getting more sides.

Stay on dh long enough the sides go away at least bloat and cts has for me also numbness and lethargy has gone away.


----------



## Supra (Jan 8, 2013)

Well thought I would give an update. Lethargy has kicked in, Im debating taking T4 this go around or not. Was not sleeping well and now I want to sleep all the time.  If it keeps me away from the gym ill take the T4 if I can muster without it Im not going to take it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 8, 2013)

Supra said:


> Well thought I would give an update. Lethargy has kicked in, Im debating taking T4 this go around or not. Was not sleeping well and now I want to sleep all the time.  If it keeps me away from the gym ill take the T4 if I can muster without it Im not going to take it.



are you going to test them???


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 8, 2013)

I've always had a problem with soccer. It's takes good athletes off the football field...I'm starting to rethink my position after seeing your avatar, supra.


----------



## Supra (Jan 8, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I've always had a problem with soccer. It's takes good athletes off the football field...I'm starting to rethink my position after seeing your avatar, supra.



Hahah thanks


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm starting Novos as well. I'm takin a short break from Rips to compare the 2. I have 5 vials to blow through and should be able to give my opinion once I'm through these 5. Vial 1 goin down starting tomorrow and throughout next few days. !SHRUGS!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 13, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> I'm starting Novos as well. I'm takin a short break from Rips to compare the 2. I have 5 vials to blow through and should be able to give my opinion once I'm through these 5. Vial 1 goin down starting tomorrow and throughout next few days. !SHRUGS!



I wish one of you would do blood work on the Novo's!


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 13, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> I'm starting Novos as well. I'm takin a short break from Rips to compare the 2. I have 5 vials to blow through and should be able to give my opinion once I'm through these 5. Vial 1 goin down starting tomorrow and throughout next few days. !SHRUGS!




Keep us updated on this please.... 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Supra (Jan 14, 2013)

I like your iphone Vett


----------



## Spongy (Jan 14, 2013)

I will be doing blood work when I get them.  Would be open to one of you fellas doing some as well.


----------



## PFM (Jan 15, 2013)

I have bloods on Novos: 8.2, Rips: 10.4. I tested Sero's: 8.7, so in no way are Novos weak. 

I have cut my back my Novos to .5 am and .5 pm due to the CTS symptoms.


----------



## Supra (Jan 16, 2013)

PFM said:


> I have bloods on Novos: 8.2, Rips: 10.4. I tested Sero's: 8.7, so in no way are Novos weak.
> 
> I have cut my back my Novos to .5 am and .5 pm due to the CTS symptoms.



From your picture I believe you


----------

